# Kennel Construction



## shdybrady19

Let's see some pics of what yall did for kennels? Im curious how big yall are building them and what kind of flooring are you using


----------



## kfoskey

Here's a couple pics of the last one I built before I put the tin on the top.


----------



## shdybrady19

whats the main advantage of putting them so high off the ground?


----------



## mlandrum

The higher you put them off the ground has something to do with their CLASS  If a dog is flat on the dirt then he is classified as a LOW-Class dog!!!!   Notice the dog Foxy has is a BLUEBERRY HIGH CLASS DOG!!!!!!   Next, it makes good for AIR circulation, Easy clean-up (the dogs don't have to walk around all day in thei r waste of course a waste and pee bottom) next, you don't have to bend down and pick up dogs, next It just plain looks good, next, no problems withdig-out or over-climbs, next, they make good brooding boxes for mom and pups


----------



## shdybrady19

lol thanks. I'm building one for a coon dog. And maybe another in the near future, So Im tring to get all the ideas possible. What is the best for the paws? My plans for now are to just do dirt. I dont think Ill have a problem with dig outs . If so Ill put some hog wire about a foot under the dirt. But I hope I dont have to go that route


----------



## bunny chaser

gota put blues up has high as possible keep them yote's from getting them well ya no well like chickens gota keep em cooped up and give em a roosting rod but not to big around paws want fit


----------



## coonhunter77

Dont have to bend over to get them out


----------



## mlandrum

Chaser, YOU-AINT-RITE


----------



## FrancoMo

i built mine 30" so dogs could jump in by themself and out and still easy to clean under


----------



## Mohunter

this is a simple beagle kennel I put together for a friend. should hold 2 beagles no problem







thats what I use for flooring. works great.






I built a barn kennel


----------



## Mohunter

the double decker. I gave my dogs a upstairs penthouse suite


----------



## Mohunter

my tri's live like kings & queens in Missouri....


----------



## Corey

People up north build them off the ground cause 
of the snow.


----------



## manok

Mohunter,  those kennels of yours are well designed, lot of time & effort put into the ' barn kennel '.

How far apart is the flooring spaced on the ' simple beagle kennel ' ?.


----------



## mlandrum

Mo, when i come up to hunt,dem thangs look good enough for me and my Blueberrys to sleep in Maybe we'll call it the " HILTON GARDEN INN SUITES"


----------



## Mohunter

thanks manok. i spent alot of time thinking on it. also drawing up the plans using autocad. I created 3D models of them before I built the kennels. 

you should of seen me move the barn kennel.....lol 

the space between the 2x2 is 2 inches of gap. poop falls thru just fine dogs walk on it great.


preacherman Blues arn't welcome in the barn or the penthouse suite. Sorry the tri's have a say. No blues allowed


----------



## Mohunter

just so you guys know i'm in no way shape or form a carpenter..I just built as I go. Built all my kennels pretty much all by myself. they turned out ok i guess.


----------



## mlandrum

I bet when Leah sees Cobbler she gona say , Tonight while they're sleepin you're invited to come to my Penthouse and we'll make some little Blueberry Muffins


----------



## Mohunter

THIS Will be leah


----------



## shdybrady19

Wow that true is some craftsmanship you should be proud of. Lets keep the pictures rolling


----------



## Hardwood

Here's a pic of my raised pen I built this summer. It has 2-4x10 runs with 2x4 boxes on the back. Built out of all treated, Greenhouse plastic grate flooring, and 2x4 spaced hog panel for the wire. Turned out real good, should last a long time. The flooring works great, havent had to clean it yet. I really like the hog panel for the wire. It doesnt give and stretch like regular dog wire does. One side keeps 3 smaller beagles real well with plenty of room. Notice the yellow tires on the back. 2 people can pick it up at the front and wheel it around like a wheelbarrow really easy. Makes cleanup under and relocating a peice of cake. Mohunter, those are some fancy ones there. I don't know if my hillbilly dogs would stay in something that pretty!


----------



## shdybrady19

man that is really nice.


----------



## Mohunter

hardwood that is very nice. I like that kennel. Almost like mine but much bigger. my run is also 10ft long I belive my run is 4ft6" wide. over length of 12ft


----------



## shdybrady19

I am enjoying all these beagle kennels. But anyone have any for bigger dogs as well?


----------



## Hardwood

I'm keepin my Lacy dog in the other side of mine shdybrady19. Theres plenty of room for 1 big dog per side. I could put a pic of my other kennel. It aint nothin but 4 board and dogwire fence with a dirt floor. But it works.


----------



## manok

Hardwood, great design, with the wheels on one end & pushing it round like a wheelbarrow.

I noticed no side entrance, so do you have to reach in with a pole or something to get the feed bowls out ? 

How is the ' greenhouse plastic grate flooring ' attached/supported ?

Was thinking of building a kennel using a trailer as the base, that way I could just hook it up & drag it to a different location in the yard, the down side is the ground clearance for the fecal matter etc !!

Anyone built a kennel along those lines ?

I'm currently housing a Feist, in a 10'x10'6' chain link kennel on dirt, no plans for any more dogs.

Please keep the photo's & descriptions coming.


----------



## Hardwood

I actually have a hoe handle now that I retreive the bowls when I forget to get them out after feeding. Its not a problem though. I do have large doors in the back of the box that let down. I figured if I ever have pups I could easily get to them that way. I supported the flooring with 1 2x4 ran the length in the middle and 3 side to side. It has screw hole made in it to secure it with. I may put a hitch in the middle  of the front 2x6 so I can move it with the 3point on my tractor in the future. Just havent got to that yet. Still like my cedar shakes and a little trim to. Maybe after deer and rabbit season


----------



## mallymaster4

Hardwood... your kennel turned out great!  Glad your enjoying the ease of the greenhouse panels as much as i am.


----------



## Hardwood

Mallymaster, those panels are great. There was actually a greenhouse supply store a few miles from the house that ordered me the panels for the same price as the other place without the shipping. They worked great. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jaybryantrn2007

MoHunter, how quick to the dogs get use to walking on the flooring you use? Do you not worry about them getting injured? Trying to decide what flooring to use in my kennels. And I like the looks of the greenhouse flooring but seems very expensive, but IDK?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

IM New School But ole Fasoined! Grounded pen is the way of life for mine! I only keep my pups off the ground until that certain age, now you guys have created some nice furniture, i like the Big Barbie Doll house for leah she deserves that and more! Preacher it aint polite to be bias torwards man best friends!


----------



## jaybryantrn2007

def going with the elevated setup.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I have 1,10x10 that I keep a grumpy older dog in.Other 3 are kept in a 15 x50 with roof over one end.


----------



## TwoSeventy

Here is my Kennel I just finished this past spring complete with 5 runs and septic system. Sure makes cleaning less of a chore.


----------



## jaybryantrn2007

mine is currently under construction. will post some pics when i finish. will be 4x12, the last 2 foot will be a dog house. going with mohunter's type of flooring. looking good so far.


----------



## Robert Warnock

Mr. Mohunter, that barn kennel is definitely high class.  At first glance, I thought that feeder was an air conditioning unit.


----------



## jaybryantrn2007

here are some pics of my kennel. hope i uploaded them right.


----------



## Rabbitchaser

where did you guys purchase the greenhouse flooring?


----------



## manok

greenhouse flooring :-

www.gothicarchgreenhouses.com


----------

